# Looking at a Diesel Cruze, what to look for



## Bosgarage57 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello everyone, found a 2018 cruze diesel with 17k miles near me with the auto tranny for $17k. Thinking of trading in my 14 sonic 1.4 turbo for it. Dealership is 2hr's away 1 way so it'll be a drive. Anything specifically I should look for on these? Generally reliable vehicles? I don't think I've ever seen a diesel around here but love hatchbacks.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

With all the emissions that these new diesels have on them - you don't want to purchase this vehicle if the majority of the driving is short trips or in town. If you drive mainly highway it will treat you well and get great fuel mileage. It will typically deliver greater than the epa estimate of 48 mpg. I have seen 60 mpg if driving it easy....

Our 2017 cruze was great while my wife was commuting cross town on the highway to work every day - 25 miles each way. Then after a year it went to my daughter who lived in a small college town - after 10 months of short trips the DPF was plugged and it turned out the SCR cat was plugged also and needed replacement - this was all covered under warranty - but took a bit of time to work through with the dealer. DPF = diesel particulate filter....

The auto tranny is a 9 speed - and coupled with the 1.6 liter diesel is a great drivetrain. Issues generally revolve around the emissions control systems - Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) and Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF)/SCR Cat/ DEF injector/DEF heater issues....

jeff


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I can't comment on the auto Trans as mine is a manual, but overall the car is great. As stated above, if you are mainly driving short quick trips you will need to plan some longer highway trips as well. The car loves long drives...


----------



## conemark (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm in the "+1" category here of thinking highly of our Diesel Cruze. HOWEVER, if your commuting pattern was more stop and go, relatively short distance type stuff, I would suggest sticking with the Sonic. The diesel definitely likes to see some highway use.


----------

